# Registration revocation and the ABKC



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

So, I'm going to pick Indi up this weekend. (Yay!) With that comes getting her paperwork.

So, being that she has some RE and Gotti in her lines, (no "freaks" mind you) a good chunk of the dogs are conformation champs (show lines not game-I think, I'm not sure since they're dual registered under what kennel club their championships were earned, I assume UKC which favors the heavier show type.) 

I've heard rumors that the UKC is going to revoke dogs of the RE bloodline? Understandable, I know, but is this true? Should I register Indi with the ABKC? I mean, she doesn't look like the dogs on the site at all. Her parents really don't fit the bill either. Just your basic common non-game pit bull IMO. Not the exaggerated true "Bully". I don't know. I just find it hard to believe that a kennel club would revoke papers of dogs who earned championships in their own sanctioned events. Seems illogical. Hypocrisy almost.

Now, I'm not asking if you think that Indi'd bloodlines are garbage, I already know most of you feel that way.

I just want to know if I should register her with the ABKC just in case. And do you think that the UKC and ADBA will revoke her papers? NOT if you think they SHOULD. I already know that most of you think that my dog is garbage. I have come to terms with that. 

Does she deserved to have her papers revoked? If they did a case-by-case examination on dogs in question, do you think Indi would be judged as a mixed breed?

Please, no slandering or hate. Just HOs.

Here's Indi's pedigree if you haven't seen her pics, take a look. I don't think she looks Bully at all. 0.o
:
PR' Kogers Gambino PR' Clavos Blue Kings Preety Boy PR' Nickys Blue KingPR' Clavos Devastating DivaPR' Most Wanteds Ginger Rothstein PR' Gottylines 21 BlackJackPR' Gottylines ShebaIl Dragos Blue Isis Il Dragos Steel Blue Moon Coans Rocky Roco de CintronBlondie de CintronWoodforest EZ Blue Horizon Woodforest EZ SuperdottWoodforest EZ Out of The BlueCH.PR'Makaveli's Lucy Liu Razors Edge Vee's Lil Cairo aka Lil ro CH. Razors Edge Purple Rose Of Cairo Cloverhill Watuka SpiritGR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's PaddingtonGR.CH. Razors Edge Up All Night V GR. Ch. Throwin KnucklesGR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's PaddingtonPR' The Baddlands Cali PR' Westside's Capone PR' Notorious Juan GottiPR' Blue King's ChinaPR' New Trojains Midnight PR' New Trojain's Monster G


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

If she meets UKC conformation standards, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Are you planning to show? If they did revoke papers it's not like they are going to knock on your door and physically ask for the pedigree. You can always register with ABKC in the future. It all boils down to whether or not your dog has conformation and meets the breed standards of the UKC, if your dog doesn't, why would you want to stay with the UKC anyways?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I am very interested in competition of all sorts. I want to stay eligable for UKC and ADBA events. The ABKC just doesn't seem to know what they are doing, and I don't really like the "crowd" if you catch my drift. Yeah, she's blue, and will probably weigh 65 pounds. But she's not gonna be an ugly "freak" either that's so widely cherished on that side of the fence.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The revocation thing is supposedly just a rumor. I don't think the UKC is going to act on it. If you feel that she meets the standard of an American Bully, register her with the ABKC. If you feel she meets the UKC standard, leave her registered there. If she's got a mess of UKC show champs in her pedigree, I'd be inclined to just leave her a UKC dog.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, that does make sense. I sure hope they don't. Otherwise I'll be left with a misfit who really doesn't fit anywhere and I definitely want to get active with her in competition..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

UKC would loose too much money, instead they just changed their standard to wean out the monstrosities


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

There's no way they could revoke every RE dogs papers. Would lose way to much money and cut their registery in half.

Where are you located in MidTn? I have family in Pulaski & Mt. Plesant.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

indica, im curious to see what your dog looks like, do you have a pic. I have a razoredge, gotti dog that is register with ukc too, but she doesnt look bully she is about 40lbs at 12 and half months old.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Really? I live in Murfreesboro with family in Smith County.



Rock Creek Kennels said:


> There's no way they could revoke every RE dogs papers. Would lose way to much money and cut their registery in half.
> 
> Where are you located in MidTn? I have family in Pulaski & Mt. Plesant.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

danleys gracie said:


> indica, im curious to see what your dog looks like, do you have a pic. I have a razoredge, gotti dog that is register with ukc too, but she doesnt look bully she is about 40lbs at 12 and half months old.


Yeah, there's pics of her in the Pictures thread. I'll post homecoming pics up this weekend. She'll be 9 1/2 weeks.

I favor dogs with a bit more leg, and nice chiseled faces. I'll post a pic up of a dog I think looks pretty damn good. Not bully at all, but damn classy. Add a little game to that and I'm satisfied. I don't need a full blown pit dog, and I don't want a dog that looks like a hippo-pig hybrid either.








I really like your dog, Gracie.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs are RE and are dual registered UKC and ADBA and I have no problems with either crowd. The ADBA crowd is different but if you can hand with them pulling the group will give you respect. At least that is the way it is here. But I have been very blessed as a newbie and the large learning curve I hit.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

ABKC has no direction at the moment...they are just trying to grow for the sake of growing IMO. If you can stay UKC and ADBA, you are better off...more respected (but not perfect-but what is) and established.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bluefamily said:


> My dogs are RE and are dual registered UKC and ADBA and I have no problems with either crowd. The ADBA crowd is different but if you can hand with them pulling the group will give you respect. At least that is the way it is here. But I have been very blessed as a newbie and the large learning curve I hit.


I love a conformation dog just as much as anybody. When it comes to pulling I could care less about the breed of dog or if they are 3" tall, 28" head, and 150 lbs. as long as they work hard and never quit. It does upset me that these type of dogs are registered as apbt's.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Indica said:


> Really? I live in Murfreesboro with family in Smith County.


Thats cool. I'm about 2 hours from you in Chattanooga. We come up to M'boro for the VSBA shows on occasion. You should try to make our NKC Nationals in November.


----------

